# Retro gamers unite.



## thegeekinthepink (Sep 24, 2010)

How many of you guys are retro gamers? I find myself playing the older games more than the newer ones. I'm looking for like minded people to chat with. If you have aim or msn that would be awesome.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

how old does a game have to be to be retro?


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

yay for retro! NES = <3


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

gorbulas said:


> how old does a game have to be to be retro?


N64-era or older. I think.

Can you be a retro gamer if you were old enough to have lived through the video game epochs of the past? I mean, you very well can't call a 120 year old guy that's had a Model T in his garage for the last 80 years a 'classic car collector.' Whatever the case, I do buy and play older video games on a regular basis. In cartridge form, on my TV. You've not played Galaxian on the Atari 2600 until you've played it with an official Atari joystick.


----------



## zork2001 (Oct 29, 2011)

go to http://forum.arcadecontrols.com/ It's all retro games and people building there own arcade to play them.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I wouldn't call myself a retrogamer, but I have played lots of NES games, and beat all the Megaman ones, and do play a lot of arcade games(Street Fighter, Metal Slug, Captain Commando etc.)


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I still play my N64 a lot, and SEGA here and there just for the sonic games.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Pong !


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

I regularly re-play old Lucasarts games like Monkey Island or Indiana Jones & the Fate of Atlantis.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I've never owned anything newer than a Sega Genesis...currently have a NES, SNES, and Sega. Old school yeeeeeah!
My faves are Mario 1 and 3 on NES, Mortal Kombat on SNES and Sega, Super Mario World and Mario Kart, Street Fighter, Sonic 1 and 2 on Sega, Pitfall-Space Invaders-Barnstorming-and Dig Dug on Atari, many more but those are the greatest hits.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Sure, I do a bit of retro gaming.


----------



## Dear turtle (Sep 7, 2011)

zork2001 said:


> go to http://forum.arcadecontrols.com/ It's all retro games and people building there own arcade to play them.


lol sounds like you're trying to get rid of him.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I like playing older titles through Gens or Mame online with other people or GB/GBA/GC games on my own , stuff that doesn't push my computer too much, lol.


----------



## richieUK (Jan 20, 2012)

top 5 favourite 'retro' games?

5 - River City Ransom (Nes)
4 - Resident Evil (Playstation)
3 - Contra (Nes)
2 - The Legend of Zelda - A Link to the Past (gameboy)
1 - Rampage (sega master system)


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

richieUK said:


> top 5 favourite 'retro' games?
> 
> 5 - River City Ransom (Nes)
> 4 - Resident Evil (Playstation)
> ...


Wow, is the first Resident Evil really considered retro? Damn, I'm old...


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

Used to have a couple of old Segas ... 8-bit Sonic was the best ... came with a few other games on a cartridge that I'd have to wobble so it was in there just right ... or it wouldn't work. Streets of Rage was good too but it wrecked my thumb once after playing too much. When I upgraded to a Playstation ... which I got with a load of demo discs and didn't last long before it broke ... I used to play Hogs of War with my mum and then later my brother. Got back into it the other day but I can't save my game ... oh well though. :um


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Retro games are pretty much all i play. I recently finished Fallout 2 and Baldur's Gate 2.


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

Best games from my childhood were either the Sonic games on the Genesis or the first Pokemon games(red,blue,yellow)


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yup. SNES is my favorite console ever.


----------



## Desmond1990 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah!.. I remember playing Food Fight (



) on the Atari with my sister.. fun times. I think that was the first video game I ever had. Shame my Atari is dead now :cry .

One game I really wish I could play is Bullfrog's Theme Park (not theme park world) for PC... I remember playing that loads when I was younger too, but it is impossible to get it to work!


----------



## thegeekinthepink (Sep 24, 2010)

i've been on a neo geo kick lately. been playing Neo Turf Masters. I'm not a fan of sports games in general, but the ones on Neo Geo are really fun


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Be sure to check out Windjammers and Money Puzzle Exchanger! Hidden gems, the both of them.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ Baseball stars 2 is kind of fun also.

and if you like 2d fighters, Garou: mark of the wolves, Samurai Shodown 4 and The last blade 2 are very good.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I am playing Pokemon Emerald currently on a gameboy advance emulator on my computer. The nostalgia hit me hard


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Woot! I retro game hardcore!! This is the thread for me. 

I've been playing Super Ghouls N Ghosts hardcore. Before that it was King of Dragons, Actraiser, Chrono Trigger, Demons Crest, Super Castlevania IV, Castlevania X, and I fired up Zombies Ate my Neighbors last night for a few minutes.

I think the SNES was the golden era of gaming. Maybe it's because I was younger and could get more easily sucked into the game. Those games were just so amazing though.

Whoever said River City Ransom is awesome. My brother and I used to dominate that game. Metal pipe FTW!!!


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

SNES is my baby. That is all.


----------



## lurkerturnedmember (Jan 27, 2012)

the first system i had was the sega master system, it seems like a lot of people don't remember it but imo it was better than the NES, the problem was all the good games were exclusive to NES.


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

lurkerturnedmember said:


> the first system i had was the sega master system, it seems like a lot of people don't remember it but imo it was better than the NES, the problem was all the good games were exclusive to NES.


I had Sega Mastersystem 2






Alex Kidd ftw


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Talgonite said:


> and I fired up Zombies Ate my Neighbors last night for a few minutes.


Best game in the world, period.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^That giant baby will haunt my dreams forever.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

I hate the giant baby! It always spazzes out and squashes me!!! >_<


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Talgonite said:


> I hate the giant baby! It always spazzes out and squashes me!!! >_<


Soda cans and rocket launchers man, that baby becomes no problem with the right timing.


----------



## zerotohero (Nov 26, 2011)

I play Fallout 2 and Baldur's Gate. How old is retro?


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

zerotohero said:


> I play Fallout 2 and Baldur's Gate. How old is retro?


I think you and that other guy from the previous page should form
a SAS group for retro PC games. I'd do it myself but uhm I'm bored.

btw do you visit any site like rpgwatch, rpgcodex?
There's a LOT of bitter retro gamers there! 

As for retro console games, I've recently started replaying SNES and Sega
Mega Drive/CD32 on the PC (emulators: snes9x & kega fusion respectively)


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Talgonite said:


> I fired up Zombies Ate my Neighbors last night for a few minutes.





Ohhai said:


> Best game in the world, period.


I concur. SNES version all the way lol. Also Ghoul Patrol isn't bad, but not as awesome as the original.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyone play Wario's Woods? Best puzzle game ever(together with Tetris of course).


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

I want to play some PC-FX games, but I can't find an emulator that works. Or at least I can't get the one I have to work.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Robe said:


> Anyone play Wario's Woods? Best puzzle game ever(together with Tetris of course).


Haha yes, I love that game!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Robe said:


> Anyone play Wario's Woods? Best puzzle game ever(together with Tetris of course).


I prefer Yoshi's Cookie. :clap


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Hells yes. They don't call me the retro punk for nothing.

I would definately consider psx(or n64) to be both retro and the cut off point of being retro.

That being said NES, SNES, and Genesis are the standard bearers. It's when graphics got awesome but gameplay and story were given the drivers seat. 

I should take a picture of my collection. It's nothing amazing but it is substantial. Would be better but I was on a ROMing kick for most of my teen years. Just started collecting again about 2 years ago.

Been playing Dragon Warrior the original and Faxanadu lately both for nes. Megaman X for SNES(this one never gets old.. beat it a thousand times)


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Hardly a day goes by that i dont think about the good olde games. I've still got my original consoles and the games..i could never get rid of them ever!

Super Metroid is an alltime favorite  and SNES Rpgs..


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Zelda,Mario,BOMBERMAN OMG I WISH I STILL HAD MY 64!!!!! **** me :mum


----------



## Vudahar (Jan 15, 2012)

I still play my NES and SNES every now and then. Grew up on those.

I have both sitting in front of my tv if I ever get the urge.

Been getting into the first 3 Fallouts recently. Games are awesome.


----------



## smt074 (Dec 16, 2011)

Did anyone have a Turbo Grafx16? For some reason the music in some of those games triggers some major nostalgia in me. Especially Bonk, Keith Courage, Galaga '90 and Legendary Axe. Those games had some awesome music!

Also, I play SNES games a lot- I've lost count of how many times I've played through Final Fantasy III (also known as Final Fantasy VI) and Chrono Trigger. I LOVE Castlevania IV. I've played through Act Raiser and Donkey Kong Country (1 and 2) a ton as well.

Original Rayman (awesome music as well).

I also pull out Zany Golf (Amiga version) from time to time.

On PC I love Space Quest, Monkey Island and Indiana Jones.

If I want to go WAAYY back I'll play some M.U.L.E. (Atari 8-bit version).

To me video game music today sucks in comparison to these older games. The music in most newer games is just barely there. Nothing memorable about it.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

luceo said:


> Haha yes, I love that game!


Maybe we could play it online lol.



erasercrumbs said:


> I prefer Yoshi's Cookie. :clap


I never played Yoshi's Cookie, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## LxHi (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey guys im the biggest snes dork ever, I play newer games and such but I aalways find myself reliving my youth on snes or emulator version. I love super mario world, donkey kong 1 and 2, earthbound, chronotrigger, mk2, umk3 all that fun stuff.

I also create custom mario levels on something called lunar magic then beat them on rom. Here's an example!


----------



## LxHi (Jan 29, 2012)

woops sorry for double post I fail at this youtube tag thing


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Catnap said:


> I like playing older titles through Gens or Mame online with other people or GB/GBA/GC games on my own , stuff that doesn't push my computer too much, lol.


fellow gens/mame gamer.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I used to play the mega drive when I was younger, but we don't have the correct plugs to use it any more  My favourites were Sonic, Power rangers the movie and Teenage mutant ninja turtles. 
And I have a few old games on my 3ds (Kid Icarus is soo hard) I play the old pokemon games too but its not much different than the newer games so it doesn't really count.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Not much of a fan of the newer stuff, but when I do play its either nes, snes or sega, or arcade games.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I still play some old games like Age of Empires 1 or warcraft 2, but thats about it lol.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

I visit digital press once in a while in NJ. Pretty much a store dedicated to retro gaming. Picture a gamestop where you can buy neo geo carts. Right now I'm playing through star wars and monster party on NES. Picked up punch out as well, the re-release after mike tyson's name was taken off of it. I suck at it.

Itching to buy a sega master system.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

LeftyFretz said:


> monster party


Monster Party is great. Not necessarily in the traditional sense of the word, since it's filled with cheap hits and stiff play control, but it's just so delightfully weird that it compels you to fight to the next level.


----------

